# Wifi Rain Meter?



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone use a wifi rain gauge?

Our vacation home is where our nice zoysia lawn is and I'm finding myself always wondering what the rain totals were. (If any) Not being there sux.

Just ordered the wifi irrigation control for the rainbird controller but would like to monitor precipitation.

.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I have an Ambient Weather WS-2902 I think is the model. Works great.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Rachio


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Rachio


Nice, but I already have a wifi controller with rain sensor. Just need a rain/precipitation meter that will give exact totals.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Gibby said:


> I have an Ambient Weather WS-2902 I think is the model. Works great.


Thx. Will look into this.

.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Rachio
> ...


My Rachio does this


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


The rachio does not do this. The rachio uses precipitation measurements from the closest weather station. But it is only as good as the data input/source. If the station is 30 miles away, it will give you inaccurate data. Home systems can also be uncalibrated.

Getting a system in your backyard makes sense. I want one, but a close neighbor has one and it is accurate.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

g-man said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > UFG8RMIKE said:
> ...


It appears weather underground has a number of connected home weather stations with 2 online in our neighborhood. Ill just use those. Just saved me a few hundred bucks for an edger or something.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just make sure they are accurate. Get a simple rain gage and check their reported values to your.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Will do thx. We get little rain on the coast, costs me a fortune with irrigation. Precip always seems to stop at US19 and not cross over. Going on 3 wks without a drop.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@UFG8RMIKE be aware a lot of PWS owners have been stopping their stations reporting to Wunderground due to some stupid API changes they made. 😡


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A rain gauge is a good sanity check that your neighbors have an accurate station that they take care of.

If picking a station on Wunderground, you can see if the station passes the WU standards with this gold medal:



You can also check the accuracy of the station at CWOP here. If they don't upload to CWOP, well, they may not take it as seriously as you'd like.

Cheers.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Sweet. Thx man

Looks like its an AcuRite Pro Weather Center with the gold seal.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@g-man I'm 2 miles from an airport ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan, I agree that 2 miles is fairly close. However, at least here in DFW, two miles can have huge differences in rainfall.

As long as folks who buy a Rachio understand its limitations, they'll be GTG. Personally, I think a Rachio should be purchased in tandem with a half-way decent PWS unless a close neighbor already has one. YMMV.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> @SCGrassMan, I agree that 2 miles is fairly close. However, at least here in DFW, two miles can have huge differences in rainfall.
> 
> As long as folks who buy a Rachio understand its limitations, they'll be GTG. Personally, I think a Rachio should be purchased in tandem with a half-way decent PWS unless a close neighbor already has one. YMMV.


I think I should tell the wife that an expert has recommended I purchase a PWS


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm no expert but you have my FULL blessing, lol.


----------

